# absoluTTe issue 26



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We are currently looking for articles for the next issue - if anyone can help out with cruise write ups, technical features, etc. then please post up. See the guidelines in the stickie above. We are due to be 50% designed by the beginning of March.

Send all contributions to - [email protected]

Thanks in anticipation 

Cheers,
John


----------

